# Behmor 220/240v! (australian)



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have recently been trying to track down / see when the 220v behmor is available in europe again.

Then during my research I found at least one site that sells the 220/240v australian ones.

Isn't this a viable option for us in europe? I live in Norway at the moment and our power is 220v, so it should work just fine with a regular adapter (not transformer).

Anyone know?

Please advise, I'm no electrician.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Try emailing the UK importer - Steve at Hasbean. The UK Behmor needs an initial reset for the voltage in use - and from memory this copes with the range from 220 - 240 volts.

The UK spec Behmor is not due in the UK until the Summer.

Personally (and this is said with no acceptance of liability!) I'd reckon that a 220/240v one would be OK with Norwegian voltage.


----------



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

vintagecigarman said:


> Try emailing the UK importer - Steve at Hasbean. The UK Behmor needs an initial reset for the voltage in use - and from memory this copes with the range from 220 - 240 volts.
> 
> The UK spec Behmor is not due in the UK until the Summer.
> 
> Personally (and this is said with no acceptance of liability!) I'd reckon that a 220/240v one would be OK with Norwegian voltage.


Hello and thanks for your response.

I asked the person selling them and he said that the roaster would work perfectly on the 220v with just a simple end-adapter.

Considering the business repairs and sells behmors I'd say that his opinion is sufficient.


----------



## matsnor (Jan 20, 2012)

Thansk for the info there CoffeeGeek!


----------

